# Grand Waikikian Room Numbers



## HatTrick (May 30, 2014)

During my stay at the GW last week, I made a note of how the room numbers are assigned. 

I'm guessing that all of the floors (I was on the 21st) are the same except, perhaps, those on the penthouse level.


----------



## floyddl (May 31, 2014)

I am staying there in 2 weeks and reserved a Premiere room.  I am guessing 1 and 2 are Premiere and 3, 4, 5 and 7 are Plus.  What was your reservation  and room assignment?


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 31, 2014)

floyddl said:


> I am staying there in 2 weeks and reserved a Premiere room.  I am guessing 1 and 2 are Premiere and 3, 4, 5 and 7 are Plus.  What was your reservation  and room assignment?



I've stayed at the Grand Waikikian a few times.   The units are the Diamond Head side of the building are 100 times better than the ala Moana blvd side of the building.

I think you need to get a Premier unit before you are assured a Diamond Head view.   I had a plus unit and got a horrible view of Ala Moana center.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2014)

I've stayed in unit ending in 02 and I will say that it has a nice sunset view and a view between the Lagoon Tower and that Iliki (spelling??) tower next door.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 1, 2014)

*3 is also premier*

Diamond head units top floors are premier, 3 and 5 for sure.  7 & 9 maybe


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 1, 2014)

floyddl said:


> I am staying there in 2 weeks and reserved a Premiere room.  I am guessing 1 and 2 are Premiere and 3, 4, 5 and 7 are Plus.  What was your reservation  and room assignment?





Sandy VDH said:


> I've stayed in unit ending in 02 and I will say that it has a nice sunset view and a view between the Lagoon Tower and that Iliki (spelling??) tower next door.



I was in unit 2102, but at this time of year the disc of the sun at sunset is blocked by the Ilikai.

It has been pointed out many times in the HGVC forum that Lagoon Tower's 2-bedroom premier is a better deal (fewer points, unobstructed view) than GW's. In my opinion, the only things that GW's 2-bedroom premier has going for it are two king beds and in-suite washer/dryer.

The living space (bedrooms excluded) in the 01/02 units is tiny (no larger than in the Kalia, if memory serves). There is one pull-out sofa (with only two cushions but meant for three people) and a chair. That's it.

For dining, there's a small table with two chairs jammed together on each side. It seats four, but not without frequent elbow bumping. And in the kitchen, the tray of flatware resides *on* the counter, not inside a drawer, because there are no drawers deep enough or wide enough to accommodate it. Not what I would call _premier_.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 1, 2014)

I travelled in November, so the Sun was farther south in the sky. 

I would agree that LT is a better option, but I picked up this unit via RCI so it was a better deal for me and it burned up some  TPUs that I had in RCI, and I booked it before the HGVC window.  So all worked out. 

If I was using my HGVC points I too would be trying to book the LT instead.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 1, 2014)

Panoramic view from lanai off of the living area, unit 2102, Grand Waikikian.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 2, 2014)

floyddl said:


> I am staying there in 2 weeks and reserved a Premiere room.  I am guessing 1 and 2 are Premiere and 3, 4, 5 and 7 are Plus.



Depends on the floor.

http://www.grandwaikikian.com/021_viewtype_T_E.html


----------



## Beacon888 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a reservation coming in the next weeks. 1 Bedroom plus and a 2 bedroom plus in Grand Waikikian. Just wondering if we're able to request rooms now?

What rooms would you recommend?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 18, 2014)

I am planning our first trip to HHV for near year, doing the first part of the week in Lagoon tower, then a few nights in the Grand Waikikian.  I know most Tuggers seem to prefer the Lagoon tower, but i wanted to see both for myself...  I am planning to book a 1 bedroom premier, That is listed a Ocean view, vs the Plus that is described as partial ocean view from the lanai.

Does any one know if that is difference between floor number, or the location on the floor?  Based on the diagram above, i would guess that a one bedroom premier will be Room 6 or 8?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2014)

Hit enter button then on the next page select view type on the left menu.

http://www.grandwaikikian.com/index_E.html

doesn't list floor but it gives you an idea.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Hit enter button then on the next page select view type on the left menu.
> 
> http://www.grandwaikikian.com/index_E.html
> 
> doesn't list floor but it gives you an idea.



Thanks,

looks like most of the one bedroom Premier rooms will be on the Diamond head side, upper floors..


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am planning our first trip to HHV for near year, doing the first part of the week in Lagoon tower, then a few nights in the Grand Waikikian.  I know most Tuggers seem to prefer the Lagoon tower, but i wanted to see both for myself...  I am planning to book a 1 bedroom premier, That is listed a Ocean view, vs the Plus that is described as partial ocean view from the lanai.
> 
> Does any one know if that is difference between floor number, or the location on the floor?  Based on the diagram above, i would guess that a one bedroom premier will be Room 6 or 8?



Here are two threads about the Grand Waikikian one bedroom premier location.
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145012
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162442

Here's my two cents on the three HHV towers - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1484644&postcount=9

Good Luck


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beacon888 said:


> I have a reservation coming in the next weeks. 1 Bedroom plus and a 2 bedroom plus in Grand Waikikian. Just wondering if we're able to request rooms now?
> 
> What rooms would you recommend?



I normally call two weeks before.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks, great info as always!  so many different options to choose from...

Guessing i won't really go wrong... This a sort of test trip in way, my wife and I both love the Big Island and Maui... but its been a few years since we visited Oahu.. Will see how we like it, know if won't be laid back like the big island...


----------

